# Wow, inspiring video!



## bvibert (Mar 23, 2010)

Check it out, sit through the interview at the beginning, it's worth it.

http://www.vitalmtb.com/videos/member/Patrick-Edit-at-Carlmont,1928/bturman,109


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Mar 23, 2010)

Wow...that is pretty impressive.  He can really rip.  Makes me realize I am a sissy and I take a lot for granted.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 23, 2010)

BackLoafRiver said:


> Makes me realize I am a sissy and I take a lot for granted.



Same here!


----------

